# 220 stocking list



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

We'll I think my cycle is nearing completion if not I will still work on it some more but I am now starting to look at a stocking list for it. The tank is a 220gal (72L X 24W X 30H). For filtration I have 2 Eheim 2217 and 2 Ehiem 2262.

I was thinking of stocking it with the fish below and wanted to see if anyone sees any issues I may encounter in doing so. Also suggestions on the number of fish is appreciated as well. Recommendations for other fish to add is also greatly appreciated

Altolamprologus calvus (Black)
Aulonocara Chiloelo "orange band"
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow Lab)
Aulonocara maylandi sulferhead
Cyrtocara Moorii
Aulonocara Red Regal peacocks
Lethrinops sp. Mbawa Black Fin
Pseudotropheus sp "williamsi blue lips"
Aulonocara Lemon Jake "Undu Reef"-
Aulonocara German Red peacock
Aulonocara stuartgranti ngara
Aulonocara sp. Lwanda
Aulonocara kandeensis
Copadichromis melas
Scientific Name: Astatotilapia nubila

Thanks


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I assume you want a male only tank. You can always try, but many of those fish may not color up much. All pretty much hit or miss. I would either avoid some of the more meek fish, or avoid the less meek fish.

There is no "perfect" formula. Try to get fish that look different in the hope that more males will show good color. Keep somewhat crowded, which makes it hard to avoid similar fish. The idea that it is easy to throw a bunch of species of males together and have it work out with all the fish colored up is more hope than certainty.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I Always go down a all male tank, and I have YET to have any issue's with fish coloring up well................In fact real well. IMHO the key to my success is overstocking. With 15 fish in the Tank someone on that list.....................My bet will be the Nubila will be the ruler, my only experience with one wasnt very good, he had 35 fish tucked up into 1 corner of the tank. There will always be 1 or two fish in an overstocked that wont be a full potential male, now if you had enough filtration and I will speculate you dont but if you did and you had 80 fish in that tank you would have a stocked tank full of beauties with no Hyper Dominant male.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Chances are the calvus, maylandi, lethrinops, and kandeensis will not their full color if they show any at all. The calvus is slow moving and will suffer when it comes to getting food with the faster mbuna and peacocks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

james1983 said:


> Chances are the calvus, maylandi, lethrinops, and kandeensis will not their full color if they show any at all. The calvus is slow moving and will suffer when it comes to getting food with the faster mbuna and peacocks.


Plus one. This has been my experience with calvus and lethrinops. I never tried maylandi or kandeensis as I didn't even think there was a chance with these.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Well let me start by saying that feeding the Calvus is easily overcome by actually using flake and dispersing it into the water stream, I have in the tank right now a 3" black calvus which I have had now for 5 yrs in a tank with now 82 fish as of my shipment yesterday from Live fish direct and he eats just fine. Now I cant argue with anyone about the lethrinops accept for if I have a dominant male in my all male tank it actually is the lethrinops. My Maylandi is a bit colored down and they are a bit timid in comparison,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but that is to be expected he is still in full bloom just not a rock star.

There are always simple solutions to these little issue's that arrive when housing these fish, if you analyze the situation and make small adjustments and make them habits your fish will thrive. I have lost my share of fish over the years for sure, but the strong survive and just like in nature the weak will die, its all part of the process but if you do your part all these can be overcome.


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's help. Below is a list of what I am thinking of for stocking. Please review it and let me know if there is something I am missing that may give me problems.

AulonocaraRubescens Albino
AulonocaraDragonblood
Aulonocarajacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) Lemon Jack
AulonocaraJacobfreibergi Otter Point 
Aulonocarakoningsi Mbenji 'Blue Regal'
AulonocaraLwanda
Aulonocara masoni
Aulonocaramaulana Bicolor 500
Aulonocaramaylandi
Aulonocara Red Regal peacock 
AulonocaraRubescens
AulonocaraStuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocarastuartgranti Ngara Flametail 
Aulonocarastuartgranti Regal 
CopadichromisAzureus
Copadichromismelas Mloto- Midnight
Cyrtocaramoorii Blue Dolphin 
Naevochromischrysogaster
NyassachromisBoadzulu Kanchedza
OtopharynxLithobates
Placidochromiselectra
PlacidochromisPhenochilus Tanzania
Protomelasmarginatus
ProtomelasTaeniolatus
SciaenochromisAhli
Copadichromis Verdyuni
Spilotonus Tanzania
Aulonocara German Red peacocks
Lethrinops sp. Mbawa Black Fin
Phenoculus Mdoka White Lips

Thanks in advance fo rthe input


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

From me, same feedback as before. You still have Lethrinops and Maylandi on the list. Too many look-alikes (for example red peacocks). You are mixing aggressive and timid haps and peacocks which may cause the timid ones not to color up well.


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> From me, same feedback as before. You still have Lethrinops and Maylandi on the list. Too many look-alikes (for example red peacocks). You are mixing aggressive and timid haps and peacocks which may cause the timid ones not to color up well.


DJ can you provide a little bit more info on why the Lethrinops and Maylandi may give me some problems. I admit this is my first Chiclid tank so I am learning as I go. I did check the library and both fish are listed as being peaceful. Also after your post I went back and check the profiles of the others and will be removing the following. Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi (both fish), Lwanda, Copadichromis Azureus, Protomelas Taeniolatus, Sciaenochromis Ahli. There a few that couldn't read about. To break up the color as you suggested thought of adding the following: Aulonocara Buenschi, Hueseri, Korneliae, Aulonocara Stuartgranti Chilumba, Hai Reef, Undu Reef, Usisya. Also thought of some Yellow Labs. Again I checked the library and all of the new fish were listed as peaceful with the exception of the Labs but I read in other forums that they were OK. I am not that interested in breeding right now but more about the colors so if you see something that is a red flag then please point it out. I am limited as to what fish I can get and many will be ordered on line due to no LFS in my area other than PetCo and Pet Smart if you can count them. So I am trying to get a list of fish together that maybe available. Don't think I will be able to get them all but if you have a quantity recommendation for each of the species then that would be helpful as well. Again Thanks for your input


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Chances are the calvus, maylandi, lethrinops, and kandeensis will not their full color if they show any at all. The calvus is slow moving and will suffer when it comes to getting food with the faster mbuna and peacocks.
> ...


 These are the issues with Lethrinops and Maylandi.

Choose one yellow peacock. You have Maleri, Baenschi and Regal (yellow or blue?).

Choose one yellow peacock with blue/dark fins. You have Hai Reef, Undu Reef and Usisya.

Narrow down the number of blue peacocks on your list and if you choose > one make sure they do not look too much alike. I have had success with Cobue (sometimes called Blue Regal) and Ngara.

Fish that look alike tend to compete and therefore one will be colorful and one will be colorless.


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok now I understand a little bit better. Wish there was a good list for a tank of this size. Do you have a recommended stock list that might work out better for this size of a tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I stock by the length and this is a 72" tank. Maybe swap out or add some of the bigger haps if you like them. Add a school of yellow labs and acei.


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I stock by the length and this is a 72" tank. Maybe swap out or add some of the bigger haps if you like them. Add a school of yellow labs and acei.


Good suggestions. How many Labs and Acei is recommended for a good schooling number.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't mean to imply they school. 5 labs and 5 acei or more depending on how many fish you want in total...


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input on the list. Now what is the best way to stock it. As stated before cichlid's are limited in my area so most of my purchases will will be online. This is my first endeavor into this area so trying to figure the best approach based on my preferred stocking list.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stock it all at once.


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the valuable input and help with this topic. The weather here has not been the best to begin the stocking but I have added 5 Yellow Labs, 4 ACEI, and 2 Red Fin Borleyi's, All seem to be dong fine thus far. Most are about 2-2.5 size range. I have found a breeder about 2 hours away and if the weather holds up may try and pick up the following fish and was wanting some feedback as to whether or not if they are compatible with my current stock or if I am heading for disaster:Aulonocara Maylandi sulfurhead may get a pair of these), aulonocara stuartgranti flavescent,Aulonocara sp. Blue neon undu point, placidochromis phenochilus star sapphire, I was also thinking of adding two bristle nose plecos Thanks for the help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Malawi do not pair so you want 1m:4f or possibly even more females depending on the species. With 2, even if they are male and female, you are likely to end up with one. Peacocks crossbreed so choose only one species. Maylandi is unlikely to color up. Star sapphire can be timid so avoid the more aggressive fish with the remainder of your selections.


----------

